# Difference between FroG Morton Blends



## Aquinas

Can someone who has tried all the Frog Mortons desribe what they thought of them and the differences?


----------



## doctorthoss

These are very nice blends, especially if you are a newbie or are wanting to acquaint yourself with latakias. They share several things in common: they are all built around latakia and Virginias; they have very low nicotine; they are very easy on the tongue; and they are very mild mixtures. Some pipe smokers object to what appears to be some type of casing (flavoring agent) that is added to the mixtures. Personally, I'm not sure that any type of flavoring has been added -- it's entirely possible, of course, but if so it strikes me as being quite unobtrusive.

Here's a rundown of each one:

Frog Morton -- This resembles a straightforward English mixture. It contains latakia, virginias, and possibly some cavendish. It's very sweet, and the primary flavor is the smoky, woodsy latakia. Nothing complex or challenging here -- it's a very simple pleasure.

Frog Morton on the Town -- This is kind of a super-mild oriental or even Balkan mixture. There is a little less latakia here but a good supply of sweet oriental leaf. It's a little more complex than the original Frog Morton and also a little creamier. It's my personal favorite.

Frog Morton Across the Pond -- Instead of the type of latakia used in the other Frog Mortons (which is the commonly available Cyprian variety), this mixture uses the almost-extinct Syrian variety. The flavor profile is different here, as Syrian latakia has a taste that combines the smokiness of the Syrian with hints of incense and red wine.

Frog Morton On the Bayou -- Basically Frog Morton with a dollop of perique added. The perique adds a peppery spiciness to the blend. For the record, this is my least favorite of the series. I'm a perique junkie, but I don't care much for how McClelland uses perique in their blends. I would not, however, let my tastes dictate what you try -- some smokers love this stuff, so it's certainly worth a go.

I consider these to be probably the best introductions to latakia on the market, at least if the pipe smoker in question is not a recovering cigarette smoker. The problem is that I don't really like mild blends -- I like tobacco with lots of body and nicotine. Nonetheless, they are quality mixtures and quite a few pipe smokers swear by them.

If you ultimately decide to try the Frogs, please post your review(s) here. I'm curious as to what you think of them.


----------



## Aquinas

+1 on the excellent review! This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## SmoknTaz

doctorthoss said:


> These are very nice blends, especially if you are a newbie or are wanting to acquaint yourself with latakias. They share several things in common: they are all built around latakia and Virginias; they have very low nicotine; they are very easy on the tongue; and they are very mild mixtures. Some pipe smokers object to what appears to be some type of casing (flavoring agent) that is added to the mixtures. Personally, I'm not sure that any type of flavoring has been added -- it's entirely possible, of course, but if so it strikes me as being quite unobtrusive.
> 
> Here's a rundown of each one:
> 
> Frog Morton -- This resembles a straightforward English mixture. It contains latakia, virginias, and possibly some cavendish. It's very sweet, and the primary flavor is the smoky, woodsy latakia. Nothing complex or challenging here -- it's a very simple pleasure.
> 
> Frog Morton on the Town -- This is kind of a super-mild oriental or even Balkan mixture. There is a little less latakia here but a good supply of sweet oriental leaf. It's a little more complex than the original Frog Morton and also a little creamier. It's my personal favorite.
> 
> Frog Morton Across the Pond -- Instead of the type of latakia used in the other Frog Mortons (which is the commonly available Cyprian variety), this mixture uses the almost-extinct Syrian variety. The flavor profile is different here, as Syrian latakia has a taste that combines the smokiness of the Syrian with hints of incense and red wine.
> 
> Frog Morton On the Bayou -- Basically Frog Morton with a dollop of perique added. The perique adds a peppery spiciness to the blend. For the record, this is my least favorite of the series. I'm a perique junkie, but I don't care much for how McClelland uses perique in their blends. I would not, however, let my tastes dictate what you try -- some smokers love this stuff, so it's certainly worth a go.
> 
> I consider these to be probably the best introductions to latakia on the market, at least if the pipe smoker in question is not a recovering cigarette smoker. The problem is that I don't really like mild blends -- I like tobacco with lots of body and nicotine. Nonetheless, they are quality mixtures and quite a few pipe smokers swear by them.
> 
> If you ultimately decide to try the Frogs, please post your review(s) here. I'm curious as to what you think of them.


 Thanks for the rundown Doc!


----------



## BPhiz

Wow Thanks! I've been eying these too.


----------



## indigosmoke

BPhiz said:


> Wow Thanks! I've been eying these too.


The Frogs are a great place to start exploring English blends. Take the plunge, I don't think you'll regret it.

The original is a nice take on a standard English blend.

On the Bayou adds some spice from the Perique.

On the Town will give you a taste of the marshmellow like sweetness of Balsma oriental leaf.

and Across the Pond (my personal favorite) will introduce you to Syrian latakia as opposed to the Cyprian variety found in most English blends.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Aquinas

Thanks John. I need to get my act together and try the other FM blends. For how much I enjoyed FM I think the others deserve a go.


----------



## gibson_es

i have not had them all, i plan too, but i love love love the OTT, the regular froggy is good, very good, but it dont hold a candle to the OTT in my eyes, the across the pond i want to try more then the others, it sounds amazing.


----------



## Sarge

very nice. :tu guess I have something else to look into once I get a pipe rolling here. thanks for the in depth analysis and bringing them to my attention.


----------

